# DEVIL-TREE - a haunting horror/historical novel



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey there.

I'm Steve Vernon. I have been writing in the horror genre for over three decades - with stories sold and printed in markets and magazines such as Cemetery Dance, The Horror Show, Dark Discoveries, Horror Garage, Chthulhu Sex, Red Scream, Hot Blood XIII, Karl Edward Wagner's Year's Best Horror and many others.

I've also met with a lot of success with my collections of regional folklore - (which is just a polite way of saying ghost stories) - Haunted Harbours, Halifax Haunts, Wicked Woods and my children's picture book Maritime Monsters. All of these collections are available from their publisher Nimbus at Amazon.com, Amazon.ca and all those other Amazons.

I have a confession to make.

I am a computer caveman.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmmm ... hey Steve! Good to see you "around these parts"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Steve, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

How did this thread title jump from hurricane peril to ginsu knives?

Can you cut your way out?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the great review, Keith. 

I'm just heading out to shovel the driveway. You want to talk horror, let's talk about the horror that is a Canadian winter - and the merciless snow plow driver who has filled my driveway up with snow. I shovelled for about two hours last night - a sidewalk that stretches right around our property, the front deck and ramp, and the driveway. Now I've got to go out again and shovel the driveway and brush off the car for my wife - (she could do it, I just don't want her to HAVE to do it) - before I catch the bus to go to work myself.

What can I tell you? Nobody whines like a fifty-three old man. Buy my book, durn it!

  

(and to make matters worse the plow had filled in my driveway by the time that I got back home for work - so I had to shovel it out for the THIRD time in two days.)

Where's the "blech" smiley when you need the most.
Ah, here it is ---


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Yay! A brand new DEVIL TREE review. How's this for a blurb?

"DEVIL TREE is a best bet for horror fans tired of not being scared by horror fiction."

I want to yowza until I can't yowza no more!!!

http://nickcato.blogspot.com/2011/11/those-scary-trees.html


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Forget about your Christmas tree...why don't you pick up a copy of Devil Tree. So far, my best-selling novel. Give it a read and see if I'm wrong.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

This is the darkest piece of storytelling I have created.

How dark is it?

We're not talking leave-a-night-light-burning dark.
We're not talking turn-on-the-flashlight dark.
We're not even talking quick-to-the-bat-signal-Robin dark.

We are talking the deep end of a moonless midnight, gulp-until-you-swallow kind of darkness. We're talking Momma-I-don't-want-to-go-to-bed darkness. 

Buy it. Try it. See if I'm kidding you...

I dare you.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've just realized what I am doing here with all of these entries into this thread.

I'm blogging.

Never mind that I have a blog on at least one other site that I don't visit nearly often enough. Never mind that I've always felt that the word "blog" sounded a little like something a bull frog might whisper into another bull frog's ear.

(Do bull frogs have ears? Must Google that to find out)

Buy my book and help support this ongoing blog...


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay! I am holding a special FRIDAY THE THIRTEENTH CONTEST for all of you Kindle horror fans!!!

Check out the details in my latest blog entry!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/01/12/friday-the-13th-kindle-kontest/

There is also going to be a couple of random bonus prizes as well - TOP SECRET!

Contest closes midnight tonight!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

DEVIL TREE

The darkest piece of fiction I ever penned - even if I wrote it on a keyboard.

Lean closer to the monitor.

Closer.

Let me whisper in your ear.

The three words you want to hear.

Woe-a-wooooo

BUY MY BOOK!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

FREE BOOKS!

For the next three days - from January 30 to February 1 - I will give a FREE copy of any of my other Crossroad Press e-books to anyone who sends me a copy of their purchase receipt for my book DEVIL TREE!

FREE BOOKS! FREE BOOKS!

That's right. If you purchase a copy of DEVIL TREE you will be the recipient of a FREE copy of either Long Horn, Big Shaggy: a tale of wild west terror or reanimated buffalo OR Gypsy Blood OR Roadside Ghosts OR Nothing To Lose OR Nothing Down OR The Weird Ones OR Two Fisted Nasty OR - shit, I haven't published any other e-books (yet).

FREE BOOKS! FREE BOOKS! FREE BOOKS!

Why am I doing this? Well, because as of this month Devil Tree has proven to be my bestselling e-book and I am that confident in the strength of this novel that I am willing to do ANYTHING  - (insert sound-byte of Cadbury Caramilk devil saying "Anything?) - that's right, anything - to get more people to take a chance on this haunting novel.

So why not take a chance? Two-for-one is hard to beat. It's a cold and nasty time of the year out there - and we're about to enter the shortest and meanest month of the year - and what better way to cheer yourself up than a FREAKING FREE BOOK!!!

Do it. Do it. Do it now!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Nope, no free giveaways or contests today.

Just wanted to tell you that DEVIL TREE is still my best-selling e-book.

(if you want numbers and details check out my blog entry - http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/02/04/my-e-book-experiment-so-far/)

And I just wanted to thank all the good folks out there who have download my book. The book has always been a little special to me for a few different reasons.

So that's it. No big sales pitch or bad jokes today folks.

Nothing but - Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Grab a copy today. I'm too tired to think of something witty. In fact, I haven't been funny all day. This is the 13th day of the bus strike here in Halifax - and I have to walk two and half miles to work each day - uphill both ways.

All right, so I lied about the witty.

Or I half lied.

Or I'm half witty.

Oh hell, just buy a copy would you, and put me out of my footsore misery?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gee, Steve...even if we buy a copy, and therefore get you bus fare, there still won't be a bus to save your feet.  Now, about that uphill both ways...


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I can shovel and pile it in both directions, Betsy.   

We're on our 23rd day of the bus strike. They voted last night and decided to stay on the picket lines. I say they ought to grab a few out-of-work truckers and put them behind the wheels of those empty buses and roll them right through the picket lines.

Show no mercy.

All kidding aside, I'm two copies away from a new monthly sales record for DEVIL TREE. Hopefully some of you Kindle readers out there will take pity - (showing puppy dog eyes) - and grab a copy today.

(note: very excited to report that I am now two copies above a new monthly sales record for DEVIL TREE. Thanks to all who helped!)


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, the buses are still on strike here in Halifax.

My e-book, DEVIL TREE, continues to sell nicely. It came out in the summer of 2011 and sold in the single digits month after month until we hit 2012. January and February it sold over 20 copies each month. It's March 11th and it's already sold about 10 copies.

None of these are any reason to yodel a victory chant - but I'm still very pleased to see the regular sales on a book that has had very little promotion. Somehow or other word is getting out about this horror/historical novel - and I couldn't be more pleased. Hopefully my luck will continue to hold and perhaps one day I will hit those magic three digit sales.

"If you are looking for a story that will scare you, DEVIL TREE is a great read." - SIZZLING HOT BOOK REVIEWS


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

It's March 25th. My wife's birthday. She's downstairs talking on the phone with her mother - who likes to talk. We're about halfway through the last episode of Season 1 of GAME OF THRONES - man, haven't seen a more awesome miniseries since ROME. I'm dying to see what happens and I can't wait for Season 2.

I don't know what all this has to do with DEVIL TREE. I've been sick with a cold these last four days and it might be moving down into my lungs - which means bronchitis and/or pneumonia - which I've got a history of. For now I'm not going to worry. I'm just going to say that for the third month running DEVIL TREE continues to outsell all of my other books - although I have a lack of reviews and/or promotion for it - so sometimes the book just seems to pull itself.

If you haven't bought a book why not buy a copy tonight?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

DEVIL TREE continues to be my bestselling e-book - although I've got something in the pipeline that should be out by next month involving scarecrows and a whole lot of darkness!

Thanks to everyone who has bought a copy of DEVIL TREE.

And to those who haven't - what are you waiting for?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right. I just thought I'd swing by and jump up and down in a mad random Sunday morning Snoopy dance of rare and unsurpassable glee to tell you all that there's a brand new review of DEVIL TREE!

http://archiestandwoodsreviewsandwritings.blogspot.ca/2012/04/devil-tree-by-steve-vernonreview.html?spref=fb

DEVIL TREE is one of the darkest pieces of writing I've ever penned. It is, oddly enough, my best-selling e-book.

Why don't you pick up a copy today? Looking outside it looks like the perfect day to curl up on the deck with a good cup of coffee - (or maybe something a wee bit stronger) - and sink down into a good e-book. Forget about the kids. Don't worry about those bills that need paying. The car can freaking wash itself today. 
... 
AND TO HECK WITH HOUSEWORK!!!

Go read a book. Mine would be great - but anybody's will do. I mean, shoot, life is way too short to spend any more less time reading...


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've recieved FIVE brand-new Amazon reviews for DEVIL TREE in the last two days - along with a corresponding boost of sales.

I'm not talking huge numbers. Let's be real. But the book sells a few more copies EVERY month and I'm hoping that this weird freaky influx of interest is heralding a larger boost to sales ahead.

Thanks to EVERYONE who has read and/or bought a copy of DEVIL TREE. Thanks to all those WONDERFUL people who took the time to write reviews.

Whew. Gush. Whew. Talk about a freaking Sally Fields moment.   

To compensate for that unmanly rush of school-girl-giddiness why not take a look at this brand new DEVIL TREE review! http://theflipsideofjulianne.wordpress.com/2012/04/22/review-devil-tree-by-steve-vernon/


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

DEVIL TREE.

Dark, nasty and guaranteed to stick to your ribs.

Recommended internationally by dieticians and calorie-counters.

Buy a copy today.

Your tummy will thank you for it.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd jump up and down to try and attract your attention - but my feet hurt too much.

Please buy my book so that I can afford a new set of feet.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm running an experiment in the interest of Kindleboards science!

If you've read this entry click this link to the Writers Cafe section of Kindleboards and let me know!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,118324.0.html


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I try to bump my Book Bazaar posts when I think of it but sometimes it is a looong time between thoughts.

My wife has been telling me that for years - saying "Vernon, don't you ever think?" - but I try not to think about it too much.

The way I figure it - a person has only so many thoughts in this lifetime and once that thought process has reached it's ultimate quota than all thought stops - either that or you enter politics.

If any of you folks are thinking about how to start your next story you might want to have a look at my latest blog entry.
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/08/18/starting-your-story-from-a-to-z/

And if you think about it - buy my book!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so is it kosher to advertise audiobooks here on Kindleboards?

If I do it will a great killing quilt fall on me from above?

Oh what the heck. I am going to go for it. DEVIL TREE is NOW available in Audio Book!

Check it out! Give a listen to the sample. http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_2?asin=B00A0P1XOC&qid=1352233013&sr=1-2

It's freaking perfect!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay - so far, no killing quilt...


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll be honest with you folks. I'm still a little surprised that DEVIL TREE remains as my bestselling horror novel. Every month a few more copies sell. There isn't a joke or a single ribald witticism in these pages. This is one of the darkest nastiest yarns I have ever written.

And to top things off - NOW it is available from Audible.com!
http://www.amazon.com/Devil-Tree/dp/B00A2VT0BW/ref=tmm_aud_title_0

Or in Kindle format from Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Devil-Tree-ebook/dp/B004OA6M3G/ref=tmm_kin_title_0


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

If you are looking for a full-length novel that is both thoughtful, moody and haunting...

If you are looking for a full-length novel that will definitely make you think...

Try DEVIL-TREE.

Now with added fiber!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

My wife has gone back to college.

Means I have to sell more books.

Have pity on the 55 year old husband of a co-ed.

Buy a copy of DEVIL TREE today.

Now with added obsequities.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

To celebrate Friday 13th tomorrow I have lowered the price of DEVIL TREE from $3.99 to only 99 cents.

If you are in the mood for something old school and dark that reads like Dostoyevsky and Edgar Allan Poe bumping uglies under a midnight full moon than this is DEFINITELY the time to pick yourself up a copy of DEVIL TREE.

Here's a taste of how it rolls. Sip it slowly and see if you like it.



> Some journeys were like rivers. You dropped your canoe into the current and hung on hard while the go just took you. Some were like oceans - deep, wide and hard to figure. Those journeys were the ones you navigated by skill and dead reckoning. And if you reckoned wrong you'd most likely wind up dead.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

So it's Sunday - and for a change I have the day off. I am waiting for my wife to wake up so that we can have donuts and coffee for breakfast. 

All right, so I never said I was a classy man.

Why not pick up a Steve Vernon novel today? It's the next best thing to dunking a donut.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

For the rest of October several of my books are marked down to a measly 99 cents.

One of them is DEVIL TREE.

Please pick up a copy today!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

DEVIL TREE is one of the creepiest tales of "quiet horror" that I have ever written.

PLEASE - go and grab a copy today!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been informed that some of you folks have been "pining" for my Book Bazaar entries. In fact, somebody recently told me that it was my entries that put the "bizarre" in the Bazaar.

All right - so maybe I am stretching the truth just a little bit.

I am a writer, after all. We are SUPPOSED to tell lies.


Why don't you pick up a copy of DEVIL TREE today?

Here's a link to the Amazon.com listing.



***************************
OR - if you are in the UK - here is a listing for you folks too.


----------

